# Growth Products



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

Anyone tried Growth Products 1-0-1 formula on their lawn? It gets really good reviews but I don't see much talk on here about it.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

I use it once a month tank mixed with companion. I like their products a lot


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

I wouldn't mind trying it if they sold smaller sizes - 2.5gal would last me forever. And $182+ isn't cheap.

Looks interesting, much like a few other products I've used in the past. Which, can be bought on a smaller scale, but for larger lawns this sounds interesting.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@iFisch3224 They sell a select few of their products to homeowners in quart sizes: https://www.simplesuccessforperfectplants.com/shopping/product_catalog.asp


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I may give this a try. They have a few products that are similar with n ext.


----------

